# how much to feed?



## spamvicious

Hi everyone. I have an 8 week old puppy, she's currently on purina pro plan puppy food (which I will be changing). Now the guidelines on the bag say 55g of food for her weight which is 3kg. So I have been feeding her 55g divided by 3. I feed her at 7am, 12pm and 6pm. She's always looking in her bowl to see if there's any more food. I read on another forum that someone was feeding their labrador 4 x 55g a day even though her lab is 6kg. I'm so confused. Is it 55g x 3 or divided by 3?.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2ndhandgal

You need to feed according to your pups adult weight rather than weight now so according to this purina guide https://www.purina.co.uk/dog/proplan/products/puppy/medium-optistart I would estimate your pup will be somewhere around 10kg when grown so you need to feed more like 80-120g per day


----------



## Marzi

Yup - suspected adult weight determines how much food to feed your pup - as cockapoos are a crossbreed this can be really difficult to judge - ask your pup's breeder what adult weight she thinks your pup will grow to. My Dot was 2.2kg at 10 weeks and as an adult is about 9.2, I reckon that your pup may well be slightly over 10kg as an adult. If she is constantly hungry I would try giving her slightly more food.... Honestly a 'poo who cleans her dish is a bonus - there are too many who are picky eaters (not mine, thankfully!)


----------



## spamvicious

Thanks for the info guys, I realised my mistake. I had bought purina puppy food and it was the small breed pack. So 55g was for estimated adult weight if 1-3kg . As she's a show cocker x miniature poodle I reckon she's gonna be bigger than 9kg as she already weighs 3kg and she's only 8 weeks.


----------

